# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  bored

## *-Rooney-*

is it just me or has hollyoaks totally lost its edge i dont even care if i miss it  any more. they need some big storyline to pick it up a little  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## di marco

i disagree, i think its been great!  :Smile:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i think the main story line has been max and ob fighting over clare ( maybe they havent noticed but the place is full of pretty blondes ) and tony and mandy fighting over the baby its boring

----------


## Angeltigger

when did you first watch hollyoaks shaza

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> when did you first watch hollyoaks shaza


i watched it years ago when zara was a goth cant really remember any thing else

----------


## Angeltigger

Well Hollyoaks is a soap that is very hard to get it to- it can be boring but than i like seeing Justin on the screen and max and crew on the screen. but it has gone down hill but they are trying to bring it back up the hill

----------


## di marco

> i think the main story line has been max and ob fighting over clare ( maybe they havent noticed but the place is full of pretty blondes ) and tony and mandy fighting over the baby its boring


but thats just been the past few weeks, and what about camerons ocd, mels drinking, justin/becca/everyone else involved, then youve had andy and the rape storyline recently and loads of other stuff

----------


## di marco

> Well Hollyoaks is a soap that is very hard to get it to- it can be boring but than i like seeing Justin on the screen and max and crew on the screen. but it has gone down hill but they are trying to bring it back up the hill


it may have been a bit downhill for the end part of 2004 and the beginning of 2005 but for most of last year it was brill!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Well Hollyoaks is a soap that is very hard to get it to- it can be boring but than i like seeing Justin on the screen and max and crew on the screen. but it has gone down hill but they are trying to bring it back up the hill


i have to agree justin is very easy on the eyes but i miss ben he was gorgeous need to wait till next season of let loose. but the stories are pathetic. I mean mels getting a hard time for drinking 24/7 give the girl a break shes been thru a lot

----------


## Angeltigger

> it may have been a bit downhill for the end part of 2004 and the beginning of 2005 but for most of last year it was brill!


 i'm not saying it don't what i am saying is hollyoaks goes down hill but than it goes up hill

----------


## di marco

> i'm not saying it don't what i am saying is hollyoaks goes down hill but than it goes up hill


yeh and what im saying is i dont see how people can say that the storylines recently have been boring and stupid

----------


## *-Rooney-*

see every other soap has done that h and  a did ocd brookie and eastenders did drug rape love triangles every where u look

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i never said the topics were stupid but the crew are not handling it as well as they could

----------


## Angeltigger

> yeh and what im saying is i dont see how people can say that the storylines recently have been boring and stupid


Well i never said they were boring and stupid- so don't have a go

----------


## Lennie

> i disagree, i think its been great!


I agree - i havent gone off it

----------


## Angeltigger

I've never gone off hollyoaks

----------


## *-Rooney-*

no that was a response to di marco not u sorry plus im not trying to get on anyones back

----------


## Katy

i think its been really good, i dont think its amazing but it can get across serious issues but can be slightly lighthearted at the sametime. I love EE but i have to admit it can be dark and a bit depressig. And as for repetition of storys there are only certain issues you can deal with so there is going o be repeats.

----------


## di marco

> Well i never said they were boring and stupid- so don't have a go


i never said you did and i wasnt having a go

----------


## di marco

> i think its been really good, i dont think its amazing but it can get across serious issues but can be slightly lighthearted at the sametime. I love EE but i have to admit it can be dark and a bit depressig. And as for repetition of storys there are only certain issues you can deal with so there is going o be repeats.


for most of 2005, i prefered hollyoaks to ee

----------


## di marco

> see every other soap has done that h and  a did ocd brookie and eastenders did drug rape love triangles every where u look


well theres love triangles on every soap, and when did ee do drug rape?

----------


## Katy

EE are doing drug rape apparently i though when did they do it as well. 

So echnically the drug rape was an individual idea to get the issue across.

----------


## Debs

> is it just me or has hollyoaks totally lost its edge i dont even care if i miss it any more. they need some big storyline to pick it up a little


 

no it is brillaint at the mo!

----------


## Chris_2k11

It did used to be better back in the 90's and especially when it was on 3 nights a week as storylines didn't used to drag out, as they do now because it's on five nights a week. But I still think it's a reasonably good show. Some episodes can be quite boring but some can be great! It definitely needs to drop one or two episodes a week though, to cut out some of the boring stuff that isn't needed. That's my view on it anyway  :Smile:

----------

